# Sharks



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Are there any out there?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

We saw a BIG shark today at the Pensacola Pier...and i mean big!!!


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

howe big is big more then 10 foot?????


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

He stayed on bottom so it was hard to tell exactly how big, but I would say around 9-10. He was a stud


----------

